# Adding Tire Pressure Monitoring System



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes would like to know if this can be done. 
Although it maybe harder for us Downunder..


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone can, the only thing will be is that you will have a seperate display.

Orange Electronic P409S Retrofit Tire Pressure Monitoring System : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish my cruze did not have this system, just more parts to fail down the road. Guess I can thank firestone tire failures on the ford explorer "forcing" the US government to mandate this crap since 2008.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

That may be the case but I do want to have it! With our changing weather in the great white north, plus how lazy I am I would love to be able to get pressure info from my DIC! Can anyone confirm if this is possible or not?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

bman95 said:


> That may be the case but I do want to have it! With our changing weather in the great white north, plus how lazy I am I would love to be able to get pressure info from my DIC! Can anyone confirm if this is possible or not?
> 
> Also I would want the factory one so it will work with on star and whatnot!
> 
> ...





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

